# Starting Blueberry



## MedPretzel (Jul 24, 2005)

15 lbs frozen blueberries
12 lbs sugar
5 tsp yeast nutrient
1 1/4 tsp tannin
5 tsp acid blend
5 Campden tablets
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
water for 5 gallons
1 packet _Montranchet _yeast





Is this recipe okay? I swiped it from the internet.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks just right to me.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 25, 2005)

put some yeast energizer in too and be sure to get some oxygen in at the start.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, I usually do, but thanks for reminding me. 





I have to clear up some primaries to do this one, since it's the first "15 pounds 'o' fruit" wine I'm actually doing. I am usually into dry stuff that I get from my supplier, so I have to split it into 2 primaries. (2.5 gallons each). 





But I have learned the importance of energizer yet again. I started a "hard lemonade" (lemonade wine) not too long ago, and without energizer. I bought some, dumped some, and presto! *Fermentation*.





Thanks for reminding me!


----------

